# What makes a good grinder



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi all

I bought a Chrome Eureka Zenith to go with my Profitec 700 because it was shiny and looked good. Also some reviews and posts on here

But I also have a Sage Pro that I bought for decaf with the sage oracle that I ve had about Five months . it's easy to deal in and setting seems constant ..

I look at the Eureka and can see it has bigger burrs , it quiet , quick big motor etc

My question really is why are bigger burrs better and do you notice it much in the cup..

I drink all milk based drinks ..

I haven't adjusted the burrs on the Sage and I could choke the oracle if I went to fine , never gone below 4 on the settings ..

So if I changed from the Sage for decaf would it make loads of difference .. ie got bigger burrs etc.

Any replies gratefully recieved.


----------

